# HI



## Redhead 1771 (Sep 19, 2019)

Hello, I am a married woman who has been with her husband for 14 years and we have 2 small kids. We are having issues in the bedroom lately and just need some advice and help on what to do.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Welcome, can you tell us some more?


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

People here would need to have some idea of what the problems are. For example is one person wanting more frequent bedroom time and the other is not? Has one of you brought up a sexual topic that is taboo for the other person and now it is an issue?


----------

